# Dimmi un pò ...



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Dimmi un pò ...*

Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili  sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche  attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
Quanti  di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato  che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una  qualche altra comunità virtuale?
Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché  temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da  lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si  potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si  preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché  magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati  solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la  trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa  nasce cosa?
Così, per sapere.
Io non l'ho detto e né lo dirò mai  (sono sincero) un pò per tutte le ragioni di cui sopra. Quindi mi  autodenunzio per eccesso di scrupolo _in limine_ con la mala fede manifesta E voi?
Grazie:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili  sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche  attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti  di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato  che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una  qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché  temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da  lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si  potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si  preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché  magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati  solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la  trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa  nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...



Io non l'ho detto apertamente ma mi vede scrivere 
quando sono  a casa...
Poi ciò che faccio con il pc è tutto nella barra preferiti...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

non l'ho detto per evidenti motivi....
In realtà frequentando gente del forum fuori di qui mi piacerebbe potergliene parlare. a volte vorrei raccontargli di questi nuovi amici e invece non posso.......


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non l'ho detto apertamente ma mi vede scrivere
> quando sono  a casa...
> Poi ciò che faccio con il pc è tutto nella barra preferiti...


Mi sembra una persona degna di rispetto visto che non curiosa tra le tue cose. Tanto di cappello a lui


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili  sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche  attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti  di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato  che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una  qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché  temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da  lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si  potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si  preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché  magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati  solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la  trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa  nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...



Ho sempre tenuto blog e mattia lo ha sempre saputo, anche se non gli ho mai dato indicazioni per "trovarmi" nemmeno prima di tradinet.
Mi vede scrivere, ogni tanto chiede, ogni tanto ci prova a dirmi che se faccio così ho qualcosa da nascondere eccetera e ovviamente in questo caso è si.
Ho qualcosa da nascondere.
ma con il blog prima, che davvero non avevo nulla da nascondere, mi comportavo allo stesso modo.

Anche con il mio blog verde uso la stessa segretezza.

Zero informazioni a prescindere.


----------



## Leda (15 Febbraio 2013)

Io non faccio segreto delle comunità virtuali che frequento. Non amo fare le cose di nascosto, anzitutto, anche perchè sentire l'esigenza di nasconderle significherebbe che probabilmente non verrebbero accettate. Preferisco entrare in conflitto, nel caso, e difendere delle scelte personali, spiegandone le motivazioni, piuttosto che non farmi conoscere per quella che sono realmente; che poi io piaccia o no è secondario.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non faccio segreto delle comunità virtuali che frequento. Non amo fare le cose di nascosto, anzitutto, anche perchè sentire l'esigenza di nasconderle significherebbe che probabilmente non verrebbero accettate. Preferisco entrare in conflitto, nel caso, e difendere delle scelte personali, spiegandone le motivazioni, piuttosto che non farmi conoscere per quella che sono realmente; che poi io piaccia o no è secondario.


Bentrovata, Leda


----------



## Leda (15 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Bentrovata, Leda


Grazie, tessò


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...


mio marito sa benissimo per aver visto qualche volta un thread aperto o a icona (*tipo un cazzo ar culo:unhappy: **o giù di lì )ed essersi leggermente meravigliato, scosso la testa ma niente di che (a parte ...poi fai quella tutta fine fine...anvedi).
le cose troppo personali le tengo per me di natura , anche perché se leggessi robe intime scritte da lui mi girerebbero non poco...ma non ce lo vedo a scrivere ..è meno scemo di me:mrgreen:
niente serendipità





ps * è solo un esempio dithread "originale"


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ovviamente no.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

più che altro a me la verità rende libera... non gliela farei mai a vivere dovendo chiudere di corsa un discorso o a nascondere sciocchezze del genere


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Febbraio 2013)

Che abbia iniziato a seguire un certo forum, non è mai stato un mistero, e la controparte non ha finora dimostrato interesse nel leggere cosa ci scrivessi (e come darle torto?).
Certo, io non ho nulla da nascondere né lei c'entra in qualche modo (che io sappia...) col mio essere qui.
Per me è quindi molto più facile che per altri non optare per una saggia riservatezza.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili  sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche  attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti  di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato  che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una  qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché  temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da  lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si  potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si  preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché  magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati  solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la  trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa  nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...



Si sa che scrivo qui.
Volevo inizialmente farla anche partecipe, dopo alcuni eventi accaduti mi è stato impossibile farla partecipare.E' un peccato però.

Nel passato ho fatto copia ed incolla di alcune cose, e fatto leggere . Ora è da tanto tempo che non esistono certi tipi di discorso,quindi per un motivo o per un'altro la sua partecipazione qua non s'ha da fare.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Febbraio 2013)

Mai fatto alcun mistero circa questo forum,che ho scoperto leggendo dei divertenti post.
Ne' io ne' la mia lei c'entriamo in alcun modo con la mia presenza qui (per quanto mi sia dato sapere,ovvio).
Quindi non c'e' alcun segreto da occultare.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito sa benissimo per aver visto qualche volta un thread aperto o a icona (*tipo un cazzo ar culo:unhappy: **o giù di lì )ed essersi leggermente meravigliato, scosso la testa ma niente di che (a parte ...poi fai quella tutta fine fine...anvedi).
> le cose troppo personali le tengo per me di natura , anche perché se leggessi robe intime scritte da lui mi girerebbero non poco...ma non ce lo vedo a scrivere ..è meno scemo di me:mrgreen:
> niente serendipità
> 
> ...


E visto che, da quanto sembra, il tradimento non ti appartene mi chiedevo cosa mai ti avesse spinto su questi lidi abbastanza specifici sull'argomento che vi si discute, sin dalla denominazione del forum: organizzano forse mostre d'arte qui ogni tanto di cui io, notoriamente ignorante, non sono a conoscenza?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E visto che, da quanto sembra, il tradimento non ti appartene mi chiedevo cosa mai ti avesse spinto su questi lidi abbastanza specifici sull'argomento che vi si discute, sin dalla denominazione del forum: organizzano forse mostre d'arte qui ogni tanto di cui io, notoriamente ignorante, non sono a conoscenza?



Ecco, ora tutti sanno perchè exstermi non s'è registrato, tutta colpa di Minerva.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E visto che, *da quanto sembra, il tradimento non ti appartene* mi chiedevo cosa mai ti avesse spinto su questi lidi abbastanza specifici sull'argomento che vi si discute, sin dalla denominazione del forum: organizzano forse mostre d'arte qui ogni tanto di cui io, notoriamente ignorante, non sono a conoscenza?


Ma infatti è una minchiata. Al 99.999999999999% periodico su un forum come questo (e relativo sito) SPECIALIZZATO e DEDICATO al tema non ci si capita per sbaglio. Può capitare un caso su un miliardo, toh, quello del vecchietto quissù, ma è già un'anomalia statistica più che altro.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti è una minchiata. Al 99.999999999999% periodico su un forum come questo (e relativo sito) SPECIALIZZATO e DEDICATO al tema non ci si capita per sbaglio. Può capitare un caso su un miliardo, toh, quello del vecchietto quissù, ma è già un'anomalia statistica più che altro.



Non mi pronuncio su quello che so di Minerva, se vuole sarà lei a dire la sua.

Ma per quello che è una mia opinione, c'è ne fossero di utenti come Minerva, molte sue frasi stanno scritte nella mia mente, e sono frasi bellissime. 

Se poi dobbiamo andare a criticare il suo ermetismo con tutti i significati che si potrebbero dare a quello che si legge, vale un po per tutti, corto o lungo sia il discorso.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi pronuncio su quello che so di Minerva, se vuole sarà lei a dire la sua.
> 
> Ma per quello che è una mia opinione, c'è ne fossero di utenti come Minerva, molte sue frasi stanno scritte nella mia mente, e sono frasi bellissime.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo andare a criticare il suo ermetismo con tutti i significati che si potrebbero dare a quello che si legge, vale un po per tutti, corto o lungo sia il discorso.


Bada bene, io non critico, io domando. . E' diverso 
Sai, la curiosità in realtà è maschio non donna come erroneamente si pensa ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Bada bene, io non critico, io domando. . E' diverso
> Sai, la curiosità in realtà è maschio non donna come erroneamente si pensa ...



Ma certo.
Ma volendo si può anche criticare se il tutto è atto al dialogo.
Nel passato qualche scontro con Minerva c'è stato, ed è stato sui termini sopra scritti, e probabilmente ci saranno altri scontri, che ben vengano, no?


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> Ma volendo si può anche criticare se il tutto è atto al dialogo.
> Nel passato qualche scontro con Minerva c'è stato, ed è stato sui termini sopra scritti, e probabilmente ci saranno altri scontri, che ben vengano, no?



Cla, a me incuriosisce sapere perché si è qui. Poiché quasi tutti quelli che hanno risposto hanno lasciato intendere che in qualche modo il tradimento aveva toccato le proprie esistenze direttamente o indirettamente mentre Minerva su questo non si pronunzia, mi viene spontaneo chiederle quello che le ho chiesto. Tutto qui, niente scontri, polemiche, schieramenti, solo voglia di capire, mon ami.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cla, a me incuriosisce sapere perché si è qui. Poiché quasi tutti quelli che hanno risposto hanno lasciato intendere che in qualche modo il tradimento aveva toccato le proprie esistenze direttamente o indirettamente mentre Minerva su questo non si pronunzia, mi viene spontaneo chiederle quello che le ho chiesto. Tutto qui, niente scontri, polemiche, schieramenti, solo voglia di capire, mon ami.



:up: Se vuole sarà lei a rispondere, io ripeto qualcosa la so, ma sono siciliano. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi pronuncio su quello che so di Minerva, se vuole sarà lei a dire la sua.
> 
> Ma per quello che è una mia opinione, c'è ne fossero di utenti come Minerva, molte sue frasi stanno scritte nella mia mente, e sono frasi bellissime.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo andare a criticare il suo ermetismo con tutti i significati che si potrebbero dare a quello che si legge, vale un po per tutti, corto o lungo sia il discorso.


Si, ma io non stavo dando un'opinione su di lei.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E visto che, da quanto sembra, il tradimento non ti appartene mi chiedevo cosa mai ti avesse spinto su questi lidi abbastanza specifici sull'argomento che vi si discute, sin dalla denominazione del forum: organizzano forse mostre d'arte qui ogni tanto di cui io, notoriamente ignorante, non sono a conoscenza?


se arrivi tanto dopo di me non posso raccontare ogni santa volta la stessa storia.
fra l'altro non credo che occorra necessariamente la patente da cornuto o fedifrago per scrivere qui.nel caso fatemelo sapere che provvederò


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti è una minchiata. *Al 99.999999999999% p*eriodico su un forum come questo (e relativo sito) SPECIALIZZATO e DEDICATO al tema non ci si capita per sbaglio. Può capitare un caso su un miliardo, toh, quello del vecchietto quissù, ma è già un'anomalia statistica più che altro.


dici?
in effetti nella vita credo che prima poi si tradisca o si venga traditi tutti quanti


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se arrivi tanto dopo di me non posso raccontare ogni santa volta la stessa storia.
> fra l'altro non credo che occorra necessariamente la patente da cornuto o fedifrago per scrivere qui.nel caso fatemelo sapere che provvederò


Vero. Ma se io scrivo su un forum di vattellapesca è perché il vattellapesca in qualche modo mi prende. Non serve possedere la patente di pescatore o di pescato, ma di certo se sono sempre a vedere gli altri come preparano l'esca allora forse, dico forse,  l'argomento pesca non mi lascia proprio indifferente.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

In un forum puoi arrivarci per caso e non 
anche cercando in rete cose che non sono a tema con l'indirizzo del fforum 
Ti faccio un esempio un po' di tempo fa cercavo notizie 
su una cantante 
e sono andata a finire su di un forum che proprio non ha nulla a che vvedere 
con questa cantante ...
ora ce l'ho nella barra preferiti 
ogni tanto leggo
non mi è mai venuto in mente di poter destare sospetti...
chiederó...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se arrivi tanto dopo di me non posso raccontare ogni santa volta la stessa storia.
> fra l'altro non credo che occorra necessariamente la patente da cornuto o fedifrago per scrivere qui.nel caso fatemelo sapere che provvederò


Ma smolate no?
[video=youtube;T23DkTPpsmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23DkTPpsmA[/video]


----------



## Spider (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se arrivi tanto dopo di me non posso raccontare ogni santa volta la stessa storia.
> fra l'altro non credo che occorra necessariamente la patente da cornuto o fedifrago per scrivere qui.nel caso fatemelo sapere che provvederò


sarebbe comunque necessario, nonchè rispettoso, 
visto che commenti, esprimi, sindacalizzi...
mostrare un'identità.
La tua è quella di una cornuta?
o no?
visto che tu sai degli altri, perchè 
allora anche gli altri, di te...
te lo fatto sapere 
ora provvedi.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma smolate no?
> [video=youtube;T23DkTPpsmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23DkTPpsmA[/video]


bella
cuoto
mi descrive a pennello il testo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sarebbe comunque necessario, nonchè rispettoso,
> visto che commenti, esprimi, sindacalizzi...
> mostrare un'identità.
> La tua è quella di una cornuta?
> ...


Parlo io che la sua storia la sò...
speta che aprò il dossier...

Ah ecco...
C'è solo scritto che Nasone il ficcanaso, 
la definì divinità dai mille compiti...
tra cui scrivere in tradi,net:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlo io che la sua storia la sò...
> speta che aprò il dossier...
> 
> Ah ecco...
> ...


E gli altri novecentonovantanove?


----------



## Spider (18 Febbraio 2013)

adesso ha tutto.
pure l'errore ortografico.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E gli altri novecentonovantanove?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Non si può...
Sarebbe parlare della vita privata di un utente no?
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Comunque paga le tasse,
ma sulla sua dichiarazione 
c'è una postilla...
Convinta di essere l'unica a pagare in tutta Italia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma smolate no?
> [video=youtube;T23DkTPpsmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23DkTPpsmA[/video]



Io non so perchè, forse per delle cose che ho letto, forse per immaginazione, forse perchè buh! ma lunapiena io la immagino come nel video, parlando di abiti, e non solo. Mo dirai tu, ma che centra? dirò io, ma che azzo ne so!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E gli altri novecentonovantanove?



Quando il forum avrà più pubblicità ed i soldi saranno di più, l'Admin si sentirà meglio, e sentendosi meglio ti scriverà il link dove poter leggere Donna Minerva. Al momento t'attacchi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Non si può...
> Sarebbe parlare della vita privata di un utente no?
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


sono dolente, conte pettegolo...con la sottoscritta ti mancano proprio le fonti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando il forum avrà più pubblicità ed i soldi saranno di più, l'Admin si sentirà meglio, e sentendosi meglio ti scriverà il link dove poter leggere Donna Minerva. Al momento t'attacchi.:mrgreen:


Già so tutto.

http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/Esteri/?id=3.1.103386239


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici?
> in effetti nella vita credo che prima poi si tradisca o si venga traditi tutti quanti


il tuot essere già qua equivale ad un vantaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già so tutto.
> 
> http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/Esteri/?id=3.1.103386239



Bella battuta! ho anche sorriso.

Speriamo dietro quell'escrescenza non ci sia qualche patologia pericolosa.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...


Mai fatto mistero della mia frequentazione su questo forum. 
Poco condivisa e mal tollerata, in ogni caso mia moglie è l'unica che sa.

Ma tutto dipende dalle situazioni e i motivi per cui si è qui.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già so tutto.
> 
> http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/Esteri/?id=3.1.103386239


:mrgreen:come hai fatto?


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:come hai fatto?


ma secondo te JB cosa avrà voluto dire, che sei cornuta o vecchia?

aggiungo, o entrambe le cose?


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma secondo te JB cosa avrà voluto dire, che sei cornuta o vecchia?
> 
> aggiungo, o entrambe le cose?


ne ha facoltà.
a me che cambia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...


Mio marito sa che sono iscritta a questo forum, gliel'ho detto dopo poco tempo. Ha anche letto quello che ho scritto. Sa che scrivo ancora, sa che sono in contatto anche fuori con alcuni utenti, ma non credo legga ancora. Inizialmente era preoccupato, ma non per quello che avevo scritto o potevo scrivere. Aveva visto un certo avatar... una mutanda con i teschi:mrgreen: e si era preoccupato pensando fosse un nido di marpioni approfittatori di povere donne in crisi:mrgreen:. Poi ha letto per qualche giorno i post e si è tranquillizzato. Non credo legga più, ma non ne sono sicura.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che sono iscritta a questo forum, gliel'ho detto dopo poco tempo. Ha anche letto quello che ho scritto. Sa che scrivo ancora, sa che sono in contatto anche fuori con alcuni utenti, ma non credo legga ancora. Inizialmente era preoccupato, ma non per quello che avevo scritto o potevo scrivere. Aveva visto un certo avatar... una mutanda con i teschi:mrgreen: *e si era preoccupato pensando fosse un nido di marpioni approfittatori di povere donne in crisi*:mrgreen:. Poi ha letto per qualche giorno i post e si è tranquillizzato. Non credo legga più, ma non ne sono sicura.



Visto l'avatar, non é che c'era andato lontano:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

Io non parlo con nessuno delle mie "frequentazioni internettiane".

Anche se in effetti non è che faccia chissà che di male.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

*ed io..*

.. che sto pagando un detective per scoprire tutto su tutti..... :mrgreen:


il conte escluso. Tanto l'unica cosa che gli manca di scrivere/mostrare è il suo codice fiscale...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono dolente, conte pettegolo...con la sottoscritta ti mancano proprio le fonti.


Vuoi che le citi?
Non mi cucchi
Solito sistema
dici Conte non hai la fonte

allora io sono ingenuo
mi incano e ti dico
non è vero ho la fonte

ed eccola qui

e lì mi fotto

Questa era la tecnica persesca
come l'altro giorno che per 
giustificare una cosa
ho perfino detto in che caserma ero...

Dai sto giocando
alla Minerva no?

COme si sta dall'altra parte eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .. che sto pagando un detective per scoprire tutto su tutti..... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> il conte escluso. Tanto l'unica cosa che gli manca di scrivere/mostrare è il suo codice fiscale...


fntgnn....ecc...boh non me lo ricordo...tutto...
speta che vardo...
ah no ho la tessera sanitaria a casa...

Ma ricordati che il conte è subdolo...

Tutte le cose sono falsità:
Non ho mai avuto due lauree
Sono andato a suonare al conservatorio
ma non mi hanno aperto...ecc.e.cc...

Mai stato sposato...
In realtà sono un frate dannunziano...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> fntgnn....ecc...boh non me lo ricordo...tutto...
> speta che vardo...
> ah no ho la tessera sanitaria a casa...
> 
> ...


In cosa sei laureato, amico sangueblu?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In cosa sei laureato, amico sangueblu?


Ginecologia.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ginecologia.



Una, e l'altra?


----------



## gas (19 Febbraio 2013)

ovviamente non ho condiviso nulla
non sa nulla dell'esistenza di questo forum
qualche volta ho provato ad indagare, ma mi sembra che non ne sappia nulla
le ragioni per le quali non ne ho parlato sono delle più svariate
anche se la principale è quella che non ho voglia di farmi tritare le palle da lei :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne ha facoltà.
> a me che cambia?


volevo interpretare con il tuo aiuto il suo pensiero.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una, e l'altra?


Scienze Politiche.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scienze Politiche.


Eclettico, considerando anche il Conservatorio.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto l'avatar, non é che c'era andato lontano:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma quando mai, marpioni qua sopra, tsè .... opcorn::tette::simy::inlove::coglione::lipstick:arty::rofl::santarellina::angelo::canna::cincin:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi che le citi?
> Non mi cucchi
> Solito sistema
> dici Conte non hai la fonte
> ...


stai bene?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che sono iscritta a questo forum, gliel'ho detto dopo poco tempo. Ha anche letto quello che ho scritto. Sa che scrivo ancora, sa che sono in contatto anche fuori con alcuni utenti, ma non credo legga ancora. Inizialmente era preoccupato, ma non per quello che avevo scritto o potevo scrivere. Aveva visto un certo avatar... una mutanda con i teschi:mrgreen: e si era preoccupato pensando fosse un *nido di marpioni approfittatori di povere donne in crisi:mrgreen:.* Poi ha letto per qualche giorno i post e si è tranquillizzato. Non credo legga più, ma non ne sono sicura.





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
come no...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai bene?


Benissimooo
pensa che un bislacco video messo dai miei allievi su youtube
mi ha già fruttato due proposte di concerto

In autunno vieni a sentirmi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benissimooo
> pensa che un bislacco video messo dai miei allievi su youtube
> mi ha già fruttato due proposte di concerto
> 
> In autunno vieni a sentirmi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fai conto che sia già seduta in ascolto


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili  sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche  attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti  di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato  che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una  qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché  temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da  lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si  potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si  preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché  magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati  solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la  trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa  nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...



no, non glielo avevo detto. fino a che mi ha chiesto perche leggo un forum sul tradimento. non c'e' nemmeno piu' un perche' :


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai conto che sia già seduta in ascolto


[video=youtube;o3SawV80sFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3SawV80sFc[/video]

Vorrei cominciare con questa cosa qui...tanto per scaldare gli animi...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai conto che sia già seduta in ascolto


Ma lo sapevi che per Nosferatu
hanno usato come colonna sonora
la Choralfantasia su  hallelujah gott zu loben di Reger?

Incredibile...

[video=youtube;FqZb3-8YY48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqZb3-8YY48[/video]


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> no, non glielo avevo detto. fino a che mi ha chiesto perche leggo un forum sul tradimento. non c'e' nemmeno piu' un perche' :



e poi gliel'ho spiegato il perche'. avrei preferito non parlarne piu' ma pazienza.e' stato un bel momento, meno male, poteva essere pessimo. comunque questi aggeggi fanno schifo, voglio un computer :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e poi gliel'ho spiegato il perche'. avrei preferito non parlarne piu' ma pazienza.e' stato un bel momento, meno male, poteva essere pessimo. comunque questi aggeggi fanno schifo, voglio un computer :unhappy:



Che aggeggi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Siccome qui si parla di tradimento in tutte le sue possibili sfaccettature, non solo sul piano sentimentale o fisico ma anche attitudinale e - possiamo dirlo? - morale, mi veniva da chiedere questo.
> Quanti di voi hanno detto apertamente al proprio coniuge/compagna-o/fidanzato che frequentano questo forum o comunque frequentano assiduamente una qualche altra comunità virtuale?
> Quanti non l'hanno fatto perché temono che la cosa possa essere non condivisa o addirittura malvista da lui/lei o non l'hanno fatto per ragioni di cautela, perché magari si potrebbe aver scritto cose personali di qualunque natura che si preferisce tacere a lei/lui, o per ragioni di mero paraculismo, perché magari come per una sorta di serendipidità sentimentale si parte armati solo da curiosità e buona fede e poi strada facendo ci si rende conto che la trasgressione e la tentazione hanno il proprio fascino, per cui da cosa nasce cosa?
> Così, per sapere.
> ...


Credo di essere un caso un po' anomalo. Chiaccheravo con la "mia" ( messo tra apici per chiarire che non è possessività!  ) donna dell'argomento tradimento e mentre eravamo al telefono cercavo informazioni sulle statistiche per confermare le mie argomentazioni. Mi sono imbattuto nel forum ed essendo stato amante ed assiduo frequentatore di forum mi sono iscritto.

Sia la mia coinquilina che la mia donna sanno che scrivo qua. Ogni tanto faccio gli leggere qualcosa di divertente ...


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benissimooo
> pensa che un bislacco video messo dai miei allievi su youtube
> mi ha già fruttato due proposte di concerto
> 
> In autunno vieni a sentirmi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Conte, io sono andata a guardarlo quel video, anzi a onor del vero più di uno


----------

